# Bolens st120



## daveb50 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all. I have a st120. I'm was wondering if any one know how or what the correct way is to adjust the rear end. I have a lot of trouble shifting gears. Some times it jus acts like there's nothing there or it'll go in gear and not want to come out. Any ideas?


----------

